# Exhaust Suggestion



## Gary1310 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey folks 
Hope that everyone is safe from the quarantine and spending those day home trying to avoid virus  
I want to get some Answers from the Professionals here on the forum

I have a modified TT MK3 FWD 2.0 TFSI manual from 2015 with fixed spoiler TTS CATBACK (i did a tuto on the forum) 
TTRS GRILL etc etc 
Basically, the change from the TT to TTS catback was more esthetic than for sound even if I noticed a slight change.

I want to definitely increase the sound of my TT without selling an organ to acvhieve it :lol:

I have seen many options but I'm not sure to take everything into account

First go for a decat but with Stage 2 remap as obligation? (I'm pretty interested In pops and bangs as I have no fart on changing gear because I'm manual ...)

Go for downpipe cata sport 200cc without map? Or is it necessary to remap too? And if remap stage 1 or 2 ?

Pops and bang with sport cat or only WITH decat ?

Resonator delete ? But problem i'm traction and not quattro so I assume that the quattro angulation does not fit the FWD model ?

Last question I have seen on the forum that someone used a golf VII gti downpipe so I assume that if I Find a second hand downpipe for GTI VII it will fit ? S3 ?

Sorry guys I'm a fucking noob and too many questions but I really need your advise about this topic

Ps: actual footage where I cut to fit the TTS silencer


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

So many people want better sound and it's a simple as losing the two silencers in the middle.

Any decent exhaust place will cut out and straight pipe for you for peanuts.

Doesn't affect anything other than the sound.

Combined with a decent induction kit and you'll be blown away.


----------



## Gary1310 (Apr 30, 2017)

placeborick said:


> So many people want better sound and it's a simple as losing the two silencers in the middle.
> 
> Any decent exhaust place will cut out and straight pipe for you for peanuts.
> 
> ...


Hey Bro 
thanks for the answer

I was suggested by a friend with a GOLF 7 GTI to delete the 2 silencers but my main problem was that in the TT and especially the FWD there Is not too many brands doing it and I will even says only FOX and Superprint do it and you have to take the whole catback ...
I was not thinking of the tailor made one maybe an error from my part ( I was thinking that it's far too expensive...)

So you think cutting the downpipe and doing a full tube until the rear silencer tailor made will be cheaper than other options ?

Would it really change the sound ?

The main problem as I said is that the manual has no farts and after driving the automatic GTI of my best friend last week I really feel frustrated :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

They literally chop and clamp in new pipe. Took like an hour to do mine on the ramp.

You will still get some good burbling on overrun but yeah no dsg cannonfire shifts for you


----------



## Gary1310 (Apr 30, 2017)

placeborick said:


> They literally chop and clamp in new pipe. Took like an hour to do mine on the ramp.
> 
> You will still get some good burbling on overrun but yeah no dsg cannonfire shifts for you


So you deleted on yours the one from the downpipe and the mid one ?

Yep that's what I'm searching for: "some burbling" because for now the exhaust is really shy from my opinion especially in manual .....

If I can ask you how much did you pay for that so I got an idea when searching a garage that can do it ?


----------



## Gary1310 (Apr 30, 2017)

placeborick said:


> So many people want better sound and it's a simple as losing the two silencers in the middle.
> 
> Any decent exhaust place will cut out and straight pipe for you for peanuts.
> 
> ...


And any recommendation for an induction kit not too expensive ?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

It was less than £100, posted the link here somewhere before but i think the garage I used is now under new ownership.

I have eventuri which ain't cheap but it sucks like a dyson and sounds nice


----------



## Gary1310 (Apr 30, 2017)

placeborick said:


> It was less than £100, posted the link here somewhere before but i think the garage I used is now under new ownership.
> 
> I have eventuri which ain't cheap but it sucks like a dyson and sounds nice


Perfect I'm gone do my researches thanks !!

And last question do you think that a TTS catback so designed for Quattro fit a FWD TT ? I mean there is a slight difference in the mid pipe section but I don't know if it would fit or not because ultimately I was thinking going for a full catback. I just like to have every options available in my pocket


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Gary and guys,

I've the same car as you Gary, I can get a manual TTS exhaust, I'm assuming I can remove my sline exhaust and replace with the TTS? I have a TTS diffuser to go with it - I'm assuming it can be done?

I'm reading thats what youve done right? Now you want to get more noise from it?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

placeborick said:


> I have eventuri which ain't cheap but it sucks like a dyson and sounds nice


Do you have any pictures of the Eventuri fitted? I had one in my Z4M and loved it.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I've done away with the crappy aluminium blanking section in the pic now though in favour of modified oem plastic bit.


----------



## Gary1310 (Apr 30, 2017)

Gh0sty said:


> Hi Gary and guys,
> 
> I've the same car as you Gary, I can get a manual TTS exhaust, I'm assuming I can remove my sline exhaust and replace with the TTS? I have a TTS diffuser to go with it - I'm assuming it can be done?
> 
> I'm reading thats what youve done right? Now you want to get more noise from it?


Hey Guys 
About your question it's not simply Manual or Automatic it's Quattro or not Quattro this is the problem 
The quattro model has a different curvature at the level of the back motor for the Quattro system (I add you a pic so you get it: left Quattro right not Quattro look at the difference in the curvature. red line=where you have to cut and clamp) You have my Post explaining the entire change of exhaust as a TUTO

Especially the problem is that the TTS is only Quattro so to fit the back silencer you have to cut yours and the one of the TTS to make everything fit and clamp it

Yes I'm searching more noise. Why? because at first 1 year ago I was only interested by esthetic now I want it to scream ahahahahaha :lol:

About the Bumper it's not plug and play as they said you have to cut 2 plastic part that do not alter the car anyway and then screw the new bumper. Write me private if you have any doubts

If you are interested I'm potentially evaluating changing the whole catback for a supesprint non res.

so we can speak about a deal for my TTS silencer which is already cut and prepare to fit the TT non Quattro let me know ?


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

sounds good gary - drop me a message buddy!


----------



## Gary1310 (Apr 30, 2017)

Gh0sty said:


> sounds good gary - drop me a message buddy!


Have you received my PM?


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

Gary1310 said:


> Hey folks
> Hope that everyone is safe from the quarantine and spending those day home trying to avoid virus
> I want to get some Answers from the Professionals here on the forum
> 
> ...


Is there an exhaust from Akrapovic which v can buy for the TTS model I wonder? TQ


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

as far as I know, no Akra for TTS, only for RS and only as an Audi Sport part, with stellar price


----------



## Faz__1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Probably the best looking Diffuser for a mk2 TTS out there ,
Theres hardly any as there is


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

very nice, except for the reflector in the middle&#8230;.


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

I looked at the options for an after market exhaust but eventually decided on a stock TTS rear box for my 2016 2l sline. I've always liked the look of the TTs from the rear, but really could not justify the 4 wheel drive spec. I'm just not daft enough anymore!. I bought a virtually brand new rear box & diffuser off Ebay for £450. It looks& sounds ' in my opinion superb', It cost me £60 at my local exhaust fitter to supply a reducer & fit.


----------



## Gary1310 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey guys 
Just coming back to the subject because I made my decision and went for full non resonated tailor Made intermediate exhaust part
Configuration now is NO silencers and ending with stock TTS Rear box on 2.0 tfsi 230 non quattro manual 
Sound is insane, loud, burbling and exactly how I would expected it would have been stock 
On cruiser at 130km/h a little of drowning but less than the golf GTI 7.5 of my best friend with same config 
Really recomend the mod 
It costed me 300€ in Full Gas garage In Sabadell (Barcelona) 5h work

On Cold start I hope neighboors are not gone kill me because it is really insane and loud

The car has changed completely


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

We need a video!!


----------



## Gary1310 (Apr 30, 2017)

Here are 2 samples, not so good quality, I'll try this week to do better !!!


----------

